# Авиация > Авиационная Энциклопедия >  Типы опознавательных знаков стран мира.

## dima_v_m

Привет всем!
Есть у меня знакомый кототорый просил узнать где можно найти типы опознавательных знаков стран мира. Может есть какой специальный сайт по этой теме или ссылочка на какую нибудь таблицу.
Помогите если владеете информацией.
С уважением Дмитрий.

----------


## Любомирский

http://www.airwar.ru/aother.html - здесь были?

----------


## Любомирский

И здесь (если подробнее) http://www.airwar.ru/other/c.html

----------


## Redan

Не гарантирую,что именно здесь,но попробуй тут (либо спроси там на форуме- офицерском)-советский офицерский журнал "Зарубежное Военное Обозрение" (почти все журналы в он-лайне за 70-80- гг.):

http://target.ucoz.ru/
http://pentagonus.ru/

С уважением!Надеюсь,что ты dima_v_m не предатель нашей Родины!

P:S:Я хоть и существую за кордоном-в бывшей советской прибалтийской республике,но имею Гражданство РФ.)))

----------


## An-Z

> ...
> С уважением!Надеюсь,что ты dima_v_m не предатель нашей Родины!
> ...


Вас наверно может удивить тот факт, что преобладающее количество предателей России имеет  гражданство РФ. Я тоже надеюсь, что Вы не из их числа.
Этот ничем не мотивированный выпад против dima_v_m  считаю нарушением правил форума, за что и "награда".

----------


## ALI

Много воды утекло с января 2008 г.В ветке про о.з. ставил сцылочку на инфу про о.з. ВВС разных стран : http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ruwiki/1210602    .Например так было в ВВС СССР и РФ,надеюсь, ещё где-то осталось.Наверное это уникальный исторический о.з.)) :

----------


## lehua768

советский офицерский журнал "Зарубежное Военное Обозрение"

----------


## Redan

Ув.An-Z!Я-же имел ввиду иронию,юмор!Даже знак ))) поставил,который везде в интернете это и означает.Т.е.,не со зла я выше ранее сказал.Ну,если,кто не понял,то извините,пожалуйста!Винова  т...

----------


## An-Z

))) поставлены после постскриптума, полагаю, что всё сказанное там тоже шутка. 
Старайтесь не оффтопить..

----------

